# Import audio



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

I've got a 91 civic tape radio and i put it in a 93 civic. It fits, but each time i start the car or put it on acc it reset again and again. It's boring. There is a sticker on the radio that says how to connect easely. there is one connection that i don't have in the car "power ant". Could it be the cause of my problem ! Thanks all !


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a Kenwoord KDC-222 in my 1989 Nissan Truck. It does the same thing as your radio, when the ignition is turned off the radio resets so I can't save presets, the clock won't save the time and my setting are lost. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Its not the power antenna lead, that just controls the motor of a power antenna. What you need to find it the constant 12+, usually a yellow wire on the radio, and hook it up to a constantly live 12 volt line. There should be one back in the dash for that (a wiring harness makes life easy there), it gives the radio enough juice to keep the clock and the settings alive when the key is off. If you cannot locate one with a voltmeter (which would say 12vdc when the key is off) then just run a fused line from the battery.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

What he said... Sounds as if the constant hot wire for the CD player is hooked to an accessory wire. And if you have the radios acc wire hooked to a constant it wont turn off when you turn the car off. You would have to do it manually. Just FYI so if you get in there trying to fix it.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

I was also wondering if it was possible to connect a iPod to the Kenwood KDC-222 deck? I looked at the back of the unit and there is both white and red aux. jacks, but how do I get the unit into aux. mode? I don't have a manual for my system so it's hard to figure out...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Marcus said:


> I was also wondering if it was possible to connect a iPod to the Kenwood KDC-222 deck? I looked at the back of the unit and there is both white and red aux. jacks, but how do I get the unit into aux. mode? I don't have a manual for my system so it's hard to figure out...


I suggest dropping an email to Kenwood tech support and asking them for a .pdf of the owners manual. They should hook you up.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

But can I plug a iPod into the system?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know off the top of my head how to select the aux ins, but if you can figure that out just go to Radio Shack and get an adaptor cable. Ipod out is 1/8" stereo phono, just like a headphone plug, so get a cable that has that on one end and RCAs on the other. Plug it into the aux jack and you should be good to go.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

I used a RCA Y jack, one plugs into the top of the iPod and the other two ends go into the red/white female plugs on the back of the unit. I just don't know how to select Aux. mode. Maybe I should get a better deck?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Marcus said:


> I used a RCA Y jack, one plugs into the top of the iPod and the other two ends go into the red/white female plugs on the back of the unit. I just don't know how to select Aux. mode. Maybe I should get a better deck?


You are plugging your Ipod into the RCA OUTPUT of the radio...you will not get any sound that way. I'm not too familiar w/ that deck, but if you have the option for a cd changer...you can get an adaptor to use that input as an aux input.


----------

